# Fuel shortage?



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

Dear All!

Did anybody hear something about fuel shortages? Yesterday and today saw unusual long queues in front of service stations in New Cairo. Some drivers reported waiting times around 2 hours and maximum fuel allowance around 100 LE. Some rumours are talking about an upcoming strong increase of fuel prices. So far I didn't find anything in the English papers...

Cheers, J


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

JochenvW said:


> Dear All!
> 
> Did anybody hear something about fuel shortages? Yesterday and today saw unusual long queues in front of service stations in New Cairo. Some drivers reported waiting times around 2 hours and maximum fuel allowance around 100 LE. Some rumours are talking about an upcoming strong increase of fuel prices. So far I didn't find anything in the English papers...
> 
> Cheers, J


Just been from Maadi to Nasr city & back and every petrol station we passed had massive queues, I hear a number of places have run out as well, I have not heard anything definite about the reason for it


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/16/w...rding-amid-rumors-of-price-increase.html?_r=4

CAIRO — A sudden shortage of gasoline gripped Egypt over the weekend, raising new concerns about its teetering economy and its political stability.
Metro Twitter Logo.
Connect With Us on Twitter

Follow @nytimesworld for international breaking news and headlines.

The state news media said the empty pumps and long lines were caused by hoarding, prompted by what were called false rumors of an impending increase in gasoline prices, which the government sets at artificially low levels through enormous subsidies.

The shortage comes at a time when the government is running out of money that it might use to increase fuel supplies, if only to dispel such panic. Egypt’s reserves of foreign currency, needed both to prop up the Egyptian pound and to keep fuel prices down, have dwindled to critically low levels.

The crisis began with the collapse of tourism and foreign investment, two vital sources of foreign currency for the country, after the revolts that ousted President Hosni Mubarak broke out a year ago.

With 40 percent of the population living below the poverty line, any potential increase in fuel prices, or in the price of other basic necessities caused by a fall in the exchange rate, could spur renewed unrest. Street protests are already a regular occurrence here, usually demanding the departure of the military rulers who took power from Mr. Mubarak.

Over the past three months, at least 80 demonstrators have been killed and hundreds seriously injured as security forces have tried to put down the protests.

Though gas stations across the country were turning away customers for lack of fuel, and long lines were forming at the ones that still had gasoline to sell, the Ministry of Petroleum issued a statement over the weekend asserting that the country’s fuel supply was still more than adequate to meet all public needs.

“In spite of that, it was recently noticed that there’s crowdedness around gas stations as a result of the rumors circulated about an increase in the prices,” the state-run newspaper Al Ahram reported. The government urged Egyptians “not to crowd around gas stations and not to listen to rumors,” which it said “only aim at stirring insecurity in the hearts of citizens.”

A rush on the pumps may have been sparked by the news this month that in order to conserve badly needed cash, the ruling military council planned to reduce the amount of natural gas and other commodities used by heavy industry.

But many economists have argued for years that Egypt’s heavy subsidies of energy for consumers were increasingly untenable, even before the current economic crisis began. Egypt spends as much as 10 percent of its gross domestic product subsidizing energy costs, even though the benefits flow disproportionately to affluent consumers who drive big cars and live in large villas.

Mayy El Sheikh contributed reporting.
A version of this article appeared in print on January 16, 2012, on page A9 of the New York edition with the headline: Hoarding Is Seen as Cause Of Fuel Shortage in Egypt.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not looking good.


----------



## Wulfstryde (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all, just signed up. 

Anyways, I went past Nasr City earlier today and there was heavy traffic near Sadaat Memorial. Lots of trucks parked on the extreme lanes. Did see a lot of placards and banners, so it must be related to this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wulfstryde said:


> Hey all, just signed up.
> 
> Anyways, I went past Nasr City earlier today and there was heavy traffic near Sadaat Memorial. Lots of trucks parked on the extreme lanes. Did see a lot of placards and banners, so it must be related to this?


Welcome to the forum,

Cant see the connection.. Egypt always has heavy traffic placards and banners.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

No lines at the Mobile gas station near my home. It looked rather typical.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Wulfstryde said:


> Hey all, just signed up.
> 
> Anyways, I went past Nasr City earlier today and there was heavy traffic near Sadaat Memorial. Lots of trucks parked on the extreme lanes. Did see a lot of placards and banners, so it must be related to this?


Lorry drivers were on strike, I read the Ministry of Transport HQ is in Nasr City

Here's the link

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/602236


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As long as there is enough for me tomorrow.. I am going out for the first time in 16 days!! well nights really


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> As long as there is enough for me tomorrow.. I am going out for the first time in 16 days!! well nights really


My husband wanted to fill the tank this morning, he decided to go to work (as there were massive queues) and later send a driver. If you are going out in the afternoon/evening it may be a good idea to get your driver to the petrol station in the morning.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> My husband wanted to fill the tank this morning, he decided to go to work (as there were massive queues) and later send a driver. If you are going out in the afternoon/evening it may be a good idea to get your driver to the petrol station in the morning.




Thats what I plan to do as I have to travel through Cairo at a standstill traffic downtown twice before I set off for my final destination.. deep joy. I am giving myself two hours to do my journey.


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

Our driver actually went (on his own initiative) to refuel at night and managed to get fuel after only 15 minutes of waiting. Now I'm glad we followed German Embassy recommendations to store some fuel reserve already months ago. I can imagine that Gerry Cans might be in short supply soon. BTW does anybody know where to get a nozzle for a Gerry Can as they don't seem to be sold in Egypt and the thought of sucking at a tube doesn't really appeal to me?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

You can find updates on availability of fuel at gas stations here: Bey2ollak.com Also a lot of traffic information including radar. You can download an app too.


----------



## Wulfstryde (Jan 16, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Cant see the connection.. Egypt always has heavy traffic placards and banners.


Thanks.

Well I saw a couple of what looked like oil trucks, so I assumed it may be related. My apologies. If it helps, I did add a question mark, hehe.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wulfstryde said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well I saw a couple of what looked like oil trucks, so I assumed it may be related. My apologies. If it helps, I did add a question mark, hehe.




Ahh now you have explained it's oil trucks... sorry but you just said trucks in your first post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

i use vegetable oil in my diesel Musso, little expensive but is available


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I was very short of fuel last night and Rehab "on the run" was empty. This morning there was fuel in Rehab but it ran out while I was queueing.

So I set off for work, 2 further stations in Shrouk were empty as were more on the Ismailia road. My car made it to work running on fumes - literally. I didnt think I was gunna make it.

Anyway gave the key to one of my drivers and they went off and found some !!! dunno where but now just over half full.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Try the stations owned by the army, most of them will have plenty of supply


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

My neighborhood must have got the memo because the Mobile station has been off the hook all day.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course there is no shortage.. but of course if people who live in the outlaying districts, towns, cities cannot buy petrol then of course it will be difficult for them to turn up in Midan Tahrir on the 25th.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't see where the "Sudden" bit is coming from really :confused2:

Diesel, petrol, of all sorts, and gas, SERIOUS shortage of those where I "live", and that started like 8/9 WEEKS ago, nothing seems to be getting sorted, not now, not soon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Can't see where the "Sudden" bit is coming from really :confused2:
> 
> Diesel, petrol, of all sorts, and gas, SERIOUS shortage of those where I "live", and that started like 8/9 WEEKS ago, nothing seems to be getting sorted, not now, not soon




It's keeping everyone away from downtown Cairo.

Friend of mine got caught up in a demonstration last night and not heard a word about in the media.


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

Government accuses petrol distributors to sell some on the black market. Please excuse my ignorance. Why a black market if patrol at legitimate service stations is subsidised? I understand why someone wants to smuggle Egyptian petrol to other countries with unsubsidised or even taxed fuels. Is that the black market?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard a rumor that a shipment of fuel was smuggled to Libya...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's keeping everyone away from downtown Cairo.
> 
> Friend of mine got caught up in a demonstration last night and not heard a word about in the media.


It's keeping everyone off their jobs, exams, and doctors too 

Hope your friend made it safely out of there!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> It's keeping everyone off their jobs, exams, and doctors too
> 
> Hope your friend made it safely out of there!




Strangely enough a friend told me about another friend telling her and then a ocuple of hours later another friend phoned me to say she had been caught in it last night.. not a big demonstration and she couldn't make out who it was or for what.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Strangely enough a friend told me about another friend telling her and then a ocuple of hours later another friend phoned me to say she had been caught in it last night.. not a big demonstration and she couldn't make out who it was or for what.


it must have been this one, from Tahrir down towards Talaat, against military rule

January 17th: Small but determined march leaves the Square - YouTube


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

The filling stations I drove past yesterday evening all seemed to be operating normally, with no real queues on the retail forecourts. The trucks were still in small queues, but nothing too serious and not backing onto the road. I filled up this morning with no problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

aykalam said:


> try the stations owned by the army, most of them will have plenty of supply


yep!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Try the stations owned by the army, most of them will have plenty of supply


Out of interest, which are they? A quick Google suggests they are connected with a chain called Watania, but I don't recall ever noticing such a chain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Some stations are manned by solders out of uniform, I complained about being short changed 10LE at Mobile, and was detained for 30minutes by a uniformed solder, with my wife and two children 4 & 6, had to provide evidence of marriage and my residence. After a few phone calls to high ranking army we were let go. Is was so distressing on my wife


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

farrell said:


> Some stations are manned by solders out of uniform, I complained about being short changed 10LE at Mobile, and was detained for 30minutes by a uniformed solder, with my wife and two children 4 & 6, had to provide evidence of marriage and my residence. After a few phone calls to high ranking army we were let go. Is was so distressing on my wife


I think it's too early for me to start reading correctly?! Cause what I understood from your post is that some idiot ripped you off, and when you complained about it, you, and your family, were detained, and had to prove that you were married to your wife and that you're legal in Egypt?! 

Is that what the post says? Or is it just me having one of my stupid moments?! :confused2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Out of interest, which are they? A quick Google suggests they are connected with a chain called Watania, but I don't recall ever noticing such a chain.


I'm trying to remember the name, but there is one on the road from Tagammoa to Nasr City, just before the cemetery on the right hand side. That whole area between Nasr City and the Ring Rd belongs to the army I'm told. Next time I go past I'll have a good look and post back here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

DeadGuy said:


> I think it's too early for me to start reading correctly?! Cause what I understood from your post is that some idiot ripped you off, and when you complained about it, you, and your family, were detained, and had to prove that you were married to your wife and that you're legal in Egypt?!
> 
> Is that what the post says? Or is it just me having one of my stupid moments?! :confused2:


yes


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Well it still seems to be an ongoing problem ....just another case of total mismanagement in this country.



"The escalating fuel crisis pushed bakeries to close their doors on Thursday, as protesters in several governorates blocked railways and clashed in queues outside gas stations and butane gas depots.

In Minya, a police officer suffered a facial injury while trying to prevent people from cutting in line at a gas station.

In Malwai, a city south of Minya, hundreds demonstrated to demand butane cylinders. Protesters blocked the railroad.

Diesel shortages caused 50 bakeries in Minya governorate to shut down. The governor, Serag Eddin al-Roubi, said in a statement Thursday that 76,000 liters of gas would be provided to offset the shortage.

The absence of butane cylinders for more than a week in Kafr al-Sheikh Governorate motivated citizens to block the railroad.

Butane cylinder prices skyrocketed in Alexandria, reaching LE30 on the black market, while cars, which lined up outside gas stations, caused traffic jams on the main coastal.

Taxi drivers in Qena raised the fare for passengers due to the amount of time they spent waiting in line at gas stations. Clashes erupted between gas station workers and drivers due to the shortages.

The Ministry of Supply and Domestic Trade has intensified raids on gas stations suspected of criminal activity and curtailed black market sales of butane cylinders.

The Petroleum Ministry said it has supplied extra gas to governorates in Upper Egypt, especially Sohag and Minya, in an attempt to alleviate the crisis.


Fuel shortage results in business closures, clashes, road blockages | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

farrell said:


> yes


Well, all I can say that I'm sorry your family and yourself had to go through this 

What's confusing me is why would they ask for a proof of marriage?! What if someone was giving a coworker (Opposite sex) a ride back home and had to refill their tank?! 

Also I just hate to think what would happen if you had a camera and they thought you're taking pictures of the station! 

Sorry you all had to go through this


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm trying to remember the name, but there is one on the road from Tagammoa to Nasr City, just before the cemetery on the right hand side. That whole area between Nasr City and the Ring Rd belongs to the army I'm told. Next time I go past I'll have a good look and post back here.


OK so the one I was referring to is NPCO, which I guess stands for National Petroleum Co, or Wataniya in Arabic. Today I had a good look and they had no big queues. I also noticed they had army guys all over the place. No police.

Further down the road, down in Nasr City, looooooong queue at Coop. No army but a police patrol on standby.


----------

